# Quanto guadagnano i tre ragazzi de Il Volo? Cifre altissime



## admin (3 Marzo 2015)

Dopo la vittoria a Sanremo, sono diventati i protagonisti del momento. Tutti li chiedono e tutti li vogliono. Ma quanto guadagnano i tre "mini tenori" de Il Volo? I settimanali di gossip hanno fatto i conti in tasca a Piero Barone, Gianluca Ginoble e Ignazio Boschetto. E le cifre sono monstre.

Secondo quanto riportato da "Oggi", i tre arrivano a guadagnare fino ad 1 milione di euro a concerto. Per la precisione, da 150 mila a 500 mila euro negli Usa e dai 500 mila al milione di euro fuori dagli Stati Uniti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria a Sanremo, sono diventati i protagonisti del momento. Tutti li chiedono e tutti li vogliono. Ma quanto guadagnano i tre "mini tenori" de Il Volo? I settimanali di gossip hanno fatto i conti in tasca a Piero Barone, Gianluca Ginoble e Michele Torpedine. E le cifre sono monstre.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da "Oggi", i tre arrivano a guadagnare fino ad 1 milione di euro a concerto. Per la precisione, da 150 mila a 500 mila euro negli Usa e dai 500 mila al milione di euro fuori dagli Stati Uniti.



ma figurarsi.. cifra completamente fuori mercato .. "Oggi" sta raccontando una fandonia... quelle cifre sono completamente sbagliate


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2015)

Se sei famoso in tutto il mondo, è ovvio guadagnare cifre altissime.


Comunque Michele Torpedine è il manager, l'altro ragazzo si chiama Ignazio Boschetto.


----------



## Pessotto (3 Marzo 2015)

Io non ho guadagnato nulla


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2015)

Mi sembrano guadagni da star americane, molto strano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano guadagni da star americane, molto strano.


Non mi sorprenderei, dopotutto sono sotto una major americana appunto (i primi italiani a farlo). Loro in america, in questi anni, sono stati invitati OVUNQUE (anche da Jay Leno), ricevendo standing ovation a manetta, ovunque si presentassero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2015)

No Fabri , Son completamente fuori mercato ... È il mo lavoro


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No Fabri , Son completamente fuori mercato ... È il mo lavoro


Ma si non credo totalmente alla fonte, però di sicuro guadagneranno assai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma si non credo totalmente alla fonte, però di sicuro guadagneranno assai.



Che guadagnino tanto si , ma non assolutamente quelle cifre che ORAMAI prendono in 3 gruppi/artisti in tutto il globo .. In Italia cifre del genere non sono neanche avvicinabili .


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2015)

Manco Bruce prende sti soldi...
Lollo, forse si intende 1 milione da dividere in spese di costi, trasporto, attrezzature, band a seguito...?


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2015)

Neanche Madonna guadagna così tanto a concerto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Manco Bruce prende sti soldi...
> Lollo, forse si intende 1 milione da dividere in spese di costi, trasporto, attrezzature, band a seguito...?



No no , guarda che non esiste un cifra del genere .. un artista che " costa tanto " prende 1/3 di quei soldi e parliamo di artisti TOP MONDO.. non sicuramente sti 3 sfigati .. 

Guarda per me se chiedono 40mila euro a spettacolo ( sicuramente NON in italia ) già stanno rapinando l'agenzia di eventi ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Neanche Madonna guadagna così tanto a concerto.



Ni , qualche anno fa era l'unica che si avvicinava a quella cifra .. ovviamente parliamo di date tipo SANSIRO ... 

dovete capire che il prezzo di un artista varia anche in base allo spettacolo che gli viene proposto.. se deve suonare in un locale da 4 mila persone è una cosa , in un forum un altro .. a san siro ha un costo totalmente diverso ma che però è giustificato dal fatto che se l'artista tira fa 80mila persone .. ( al massimo a data a san siro )


----------

